# Bicycle Kids Sidecar



## Jaxon (Jul 7, 2015)

Here is a sidecar I just bought off Ebay last week. It looks like a kids size sidecar. Probably went on a 20 inch bike. It has been painted a few times over the years. I see a dark red/ marroon on the bottom. There is also red, light blue, white, and black. It is 27 inches long and 12 inches wide at the seat. It needs to be cleaned and repainted since it has so many coats of paint already. Nothing original about this paint. Here are a few pics and a link to all the pics I took so far

http://s853.photobucket.com/user/paradisejaxon/library/Bicycle Sidecar


----------

